# Australia's Roswell incident



## pontios (Apr 7, 2016)

Όλοι έχουμε ακούσει για το συμβάν του Roswell, αλλά χθες ήταν η επέτειος μιας παρόμοιας μαζικής κατόπτευσης (ή παραίσθησης) που διαδραματίστηκε στη Μελβούρνη πριν 50 χρόνια.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ih31ehCarM


----------

